# Lamb heart



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Oct 30, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with feeding organ meat to their reptiles?
I recently got some nice lamb hearts for both the dogs and my bluey, i was wondering how I'd go about cooking it.(i know theres a debate between feeding raw and cooking but I'd prefer to cook it for this instance)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 31, 2017)

Personally I wouldn't recommend giving cooked meat to any animal.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 31, 2017)

You might get away with feeding cooked meat to your dogs, but don't feed your bluey cooked meat.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Oct 31, 2017)

From what I'd been able to find out, giving raw meat can be cause issues(intestinal worms and such)
Is that wrong? I dont mind feeding him raw i just dont want it to cause any issues for him, if its okay then I'd be happy to cut it up and feed it to him as is.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 31, 2017)

That is said about dogs, but I've never seen it in reference to reptiles. It could be a case of someone assuming the same applies.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 31, 2017)

Dogs should only ever be fed raw meat and bones.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah that highly likely the case, although i know there are plenty of dogs on raw meat diets with no issues either so who knows where that idea came from, I'll be sure to cut up those hearts and feed them as they are, thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 31, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Dogs should only ever be fed raw meat and bones.


A few leftovers never hurt a dog.


----------



## Scutellatus (Oct 31, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> A few leftovers never hurt a dog.


It does hurt the owner though when they have to pick up the sloppy business from the rear end.

@Aussiepride83
Canines are natural foragers. Meat does make up the majority of their diet but they will eat fruits etc that they find. I had a pitbull that loved fallen coco palm nuts. He loved them to the point that his business would be a string of the nuts five or six long. It only stopped when we moved and the nuts weren't available. Dogs eating grass is a prime example of their foraging.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 31, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Dogs should only ever be fed raw meat and bones.



Just to clarify - would read better if you said "raw meat and RAW bones" - cooked bones are almost indigestible and can cause fatal blockages in some cases. They also splinter easily, and those shards of bone can do huge damage internally. Surprises me how many dog owners are totally unaware of this.

Jamie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 31, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> It does hurt the owner though when they have to pick up the sloppy business from the rear end.
> 
> @Aussiepride83
> Canines are natural foragers. Meat does make up the majority of their diet but they will eat fruits etc that they find. I had a pitbull that loved fallen coco palm nuts. He loved them to the point that his business would be a string of the nuts five or six long. It only stopped when we moved and the nuts weren't available. Dogs eating grass is a prime example of their foraging.


Yes that is correct, our domestic K9 friends will benefit greatly from eating various fruits and veges as they are omnivores. My comment however was just about meat, that dogs should not be offered cooked meats or cooked bones, they should both be raw. Offal should be avoided.


----------



## Wally (Oct 31, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> It does hurt the owner though when they have to pick up the sloppy business from the rear end.
> 
> @Aussiepride83
> Canines are natural foragers. Meat does make up the majority of their diet but they will eat fruits etc that they find. I had a pitbull that loved fallen coco palm nuts. He loved them to the point that his business would be a string of the nuts five or six long. It only stopped when we moved and the nuts weren't available. Dogs eating grass is a prime example of their foraging.



I had a terrier cross that had a taste for plums as a kid. Actually caught him up 4 or 5ft up the tree several times when he'd run out of options on the ground. Left the same nut string art you speak of for me to clean up.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> It does hurt the owner though when they have to pick up the sloppy business from the rear end.
> 
> @Aussiepride83[ Dogs eating grass is a prime example of their foraging.



dogs eating grass usually is when they want to throw up same with cats



Aussiepride83 said:


> Yes that is correct, our domestic K9 friends will benefit greatly from eating various fruits and veges as they are omnivores. My comment however was just about meat, that dogs should not be offered cooked meats or cooked bones, they should both be raw. Offal should be avoided.


dogs have been fed offal for thousands of years,they are the garbage disposal units for humans left overs


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 31, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> dogs have been fed offal for thousands of years,they are the garbage disposal units for humans left overs


Anyone in the know will tell you to avoid feeding your dogs offal unless you want to fill them with worms.



dragonlover1 said:


> dogs eating grass usually is when they want to throw up same with cats


That's actually a myth, my two Jack Russell Terriers eat grass daily and never throw up, it's a normal part of a healthy dog's diet.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 31, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Anyone in the know will tell you to avoid feeding your dogs offal unless you want to fill them with worms.


 you can boil stuff and kill all the parasites and nasties and still keep it mainly “raw” @OP




dragonlover1 said:


> dogs eating grass usually is when they want to throw up same with cats


Dogs will eat grass as part of their meal to help digest their food. How ever if they aren’t feeling well they will eat grass to help throw it up.



Dogs love fresh blue berries  frozen blue berries are a winner in summer


----------



## Ann-Maree (Nov 1, 2017)

If your buying human grade offel there shouldn't be any intestinal worm issues.
There can be an issues if your hunting ... animals you kill yourselve have to be checked over.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 1, 2017)

Hydatids? Kangaroos & pigs...

Jamie


----------

